# Need a laptop within 45k



## BlueBee (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello there,  as the title suggest I need some advice on buying a new laptop at around 45k INR. Below are my requirements. .

Usage - Gaming, Projects, Internet. 

HDD - 1TB is fine. 

RAM - 8 GB. 4GB will do tho

Graphics - >= 2 GB

OS - Windows 

Touchscreen ? - Better. 

Softcornered brands - Dell, Lenovo, Acer, Asus. 


Thanks


----------



## seamon (Feb 7, 2015)

I came here from the mobile section.

People be like
Q:What mobile do you want sir?
A: Dell Alienware 13.


On topic, Lenovo Z50.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 7, 2015)

+1 to Lenovo Z50 with 840m


----------



## Blue Leaf (Feb 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to Lenovo Z50 with 840m



The one with 840m comes with 4Gb DDR3 and it also cost around 53K i guess


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 7, 2015)

Blue Leaf said:


> The one with 840m comes with 4Gb DDR3 and it also cost around 53K i guess



Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) Rs.43990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-420313) Rs.43100 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-420313) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

Both are dos version with 2 gb ddr3 840m, screen is 720p.


----------



## BlueBee (Feb 7, 2015)

seamon said:


> I came here from the mobile section.
> 
> People be like
> Q:What mobile do you want sir?
> A: Dell Alienware 13.



I'm tapatalk dude and here it says Advice section.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> I came here from the mobile section.
> 
> People be like
> Q:What mobile do you want sir?
> ...



sometimes your statement can freak out a newbie


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> sometimes your statement can freak out a newbie



my bad LEL


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 9, 2015)

Control off topic guys, try to help the OP, chit-chat is there for that purpose.


----------



## BlueBee (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  I'd go with the Z50 then.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 9, 2015)

BlueBee said:


> Thanks everyone.  I'd go with the Z50 then.



With 840m to be precise.


----------

